# Gaming PC Specs



## analog1961 (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anybody build their own gaming computers here?

I have an older system with a good 2k graphics card:

ASUS Formula VI MB
32 GB 2400
[email protected] GHz on air
GTX 1070
1440p 4ms IPS 25"
Logitech Z5500
Logitech Sound Blaster Z
1 TB SSD 7 HDD 2 Optical
Seasonic 1050W
Full Tower


----------



## cannawizard (Apr 20, 2017)

XPS Gen 5


----------



## Oneirogen (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah, I built my last 2 PC, its actually more fun than buying a prebuilt system, plus that you can of course configure it as you wish and prioritize in your own way. 

My specs are:

Asus Z97-A Motherboard
16gb Corsair Vengeance memory
4690K CPU usually run it 4,5GHz
Sapphire Nitro R9 390 GPU
Noctua NH-U14S Aircooler
EVGA SuperNova G2 750 Watt PowerSuply
Samsung 850 EVO SSD 250Gb
Fractal Design R5 Case
Samsung S24E370D 1080P IPS Freesync 24" Monitor
HyperX Cloud II Headset

=)


----------



## TRIMIX1 (Sep 1, 2017)

All the RIGS i build use ASUS MOBO For CPU AMD is kicking intel ass on this with the RAYZEN 

MOBO- 
.asus./Motherboards/ROG-ZENITH-EXTREME/ 
CPU--.amd
-ryzen-threadripper-1950x

Water cooling-.performance-pcs.radiators
Case - .mountainmods.extended-ascension-cyo-


----------



## BuzzyGuzzy (Sep 23, 2017)

I am planning on buying a new computer too. However, I don't have enough money. Anyone know how much is the cheapest one.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Sep 23, 2017)

Pentium 386 33mhz 
120mb HD (the fucker makes R2D2 noises)
4mb ( or should i say 4096kb) lol
128kb integrated graphics (duke nukem 3d rules)

I forgot how many fucking floppys windows 3 came with, it was a fucking chore if the last floppy corrupted on you lmao.



Still rocking the older z170a board, 970 ti & 32gb ram along with cm's glacier water cooled kit... Works good enough for now


----------



## BabyLobsterito (Sep 23, 2017)

*_insert RGB related hardware comment>everything*_

I was hoping and waiting for this thread to eventually pop up. Too bad I'm on a shittybattlestation laptop because I haven't built a PC yet... My roommate had me help build his Mid ATX and I got hooked.


----------



## Francis2210 (Oct 13, 2017)

I think your PC design is great moviesonline.ac


----------



## kingtitan (Oct 14, 2017)

I build PC's as a second income.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)

kingtitan said:


> I build PC's as a second income.


How much do you make doing that, if you don't mind me asking? It's something I've considered a few times in the past but never thought there would be that big of a market for it.


----------



## cannetix Inc (Oct 20, 2017)

It's not so much a gaming PC as I don't do any real gaming but I did build my desktop.

The specs are as follows:

*Motherboard: *Asrock Superalloy A88M-G/3.1 (USB 3.1 edition)
*CPU (APU):* AMD A10 7890k *[email protected] *4.9 GHz *w/ *Corsair Hydro H60 AIO Water Cooler
*RAM: *8Gb Corsair Vengeance DDR3
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Evo 120Gb
*HDD:* 2Tb External NAS
*PSU: *Thermaltake PR2 600 watt

Running *Linx Mint Cinnamon Edition*

I'm soon looking to upgrade to an m.2 SSD (Samsung 960 Pro), Install a Mellanox Technologies MCX4121A-XCAT 10GBE networking card, and install an AMD FirePro w5100 4GB GPU.


----------



## Kodank Moment (Nov 19, 2017)

Uh,

MOBO - ASRock Z170 Fatal1ty
CPU- i7-6700k
GPU- EVGA GTX 1070 FTW
RAM- 32GB Corsair 3200 MHZ
Storage-Samsung SSD EVO 850 500gb
Powersupply- EVGA 1000Watt
Monitor- ASUS VG248QE
Headphones/Keyoard/Mouse- Steelseries Arctis 7/Logitech Orion 810/ Logitech Orion g900
DX Racer Chair/ logitech c920 webcam/ HP 25 inch as my second monitor.


----------

